# V1 and V2 Customizable warplane chassis



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

hi guys, i got some pictures but my net is bodged in school so i can't get um out- but don't worry- im taking in a memory stick tomorow

V1- Mk4 -£35 -rubishy picture
V2- Mk2 -£30 - no picture yet but it looks a tad like a tiger shark

these and some other stuff is available via email [email protected]


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

ehm so wtf is this?
if your selling a rip-off thunderhawk, prepare to get your ass sued by the gw legal team...


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

no, its a chassis which happens to look a bit like a thunderhawk to make something out of your self, seems like i haven't got the right market here then


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

orion thunderer said:


> which happens to look a bit like a thunderhawk


And you're selling it - yeah, IP infringement much?


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

hmm i apear to be in the wrong place, i seem to have stummbled into a forum for people who just want to have a go at people
you think i don't know this? you think i haven't emailed GW to ask their permision? and talked to people in the field?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

orion thunderer said:


> hmm i apear to be in the wrong place, i seem to have stummbled into a forum for people who just want to have a go at people
> you think i don't know this? you think i haven't emailed GW to ask their permision? and talked to people in the field?


Hey I'm relatively new here too (old account only recently used) but these folks are generally friendly. However, I (and i suspect others) are skeptical you are authorised by GW to trade thunderhawk knockoffs in perspex.

Also, one of your other posts had a misleading name to drive traffic to your site, which tends to give a bad impression I've found. When you join a forum its advisable to lurk and gauge the tone of the place first. Then when when you start posting you don't get into these sort of problems.


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

you know what guys, i raly don't care right now i was just in an exam for like 2 hours


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm aware of the thread and it's contents.

Many companies happen to make stuff that happens to look like GW products.
Selling Scratch Buillt one offs is not really a problem either.

Saying you have their permission on the other hand is probably quite foolish though.


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

i didn't say i had there permision, but i have talked to people in the company and they say its okay as it doesn't look much like a thunderhawk and isnt called a thundeerhawk. if you have a problem with that then fine, i hear you, but i have just emailed games workshop on the subject and am awaiting a reply.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

orion thunderer said:


> i didn't say i had there permission, .



There you go, problem over then.


----------



## orion thunderer (May 23, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> There you go, problem over then.


your right, i never said i had permision i just talked to people who know this stuff and they said it should be okay. 
On Topic
if i get permision will any of you guys be interested in buying one?


----------

